# XTP load data



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Anybody using Win 231 powder to reload the 90 gr xtp. I can't find a lot of data for this powder and bullet combo.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow surprised nobody loads these. Thats OK I found some data. Thanks


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

For what cartridge--.380, 9x19, or what?
If you get a Hornady manual, you can have your data.
For 9x19, Hornady says 4.7-5.5gn 231. For .380, Hornady says 3.2-3.6gn.


----------

